# ¿Donde cambiar Dólares?



## Rafacoins (13 May 2013)

Hola a todos nuevamente.
Necesito cambiar dólares a euros, y como se trata de una cantidad medianamente importante quisiera conseguir el mejor cambio posible sin que me frian a comisiones. 
¿Alguien sabe decirme donde es mejor cambiar dolares a euros?, en una casa de cambio?, bancos?, cajas?, particulares?.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Rafacoins (13 May 2013)

No hay nadie con un problema similar?


----------



## Algas (14 May 2013)

Te puedo decir que en la zona pública del aeropuerto NO.

Miraría varias casa de cambio (en qué ciudad vives?, eso ayudaría...), y aún así preguntaría en caso de cambiar cantidades fuertes, porque a lo mejor te mejoran el cambio.

Otra jugada que puede ser buena es meter el dinero en una cuenta en dólares, y ver si el cambio que te hacen al pasarlo a euros es mejor.
Igualmente, aunque supongo que no es el caso, si tienes una cuenta en dólares y quieres funcionar con ella (acciones, comprar cosas en el extranjero... etc), no te haría falta cambiarlo, aunque supongo como te he dicho que no es el caso.

Otra consideración, ¿necesitas cambiarlo todo ahora?, el cambio está a 1€ ~1,3$ aprox, si pudieses aguantar a una mejor relación de conversión...


----------



## nimind (14 May 2013)

Si tienes una cuenta con dolores y otra con euros, y las dos a tu nombre, puedes usar xe.com, que te hace un cambio bastante bueno. Si está a 1.30, te lo puede dejar por 1.29 o 1.28, por lo menos cuando lo probé.
Eso sí, todo en inglés y debes enviarles documentos firmados, copias de facturas, dni.... Confirman por teléfono todo y tardan algo menos de dos semanas (esto fue en 2009).


----------



## Rafacoins (15 May 2013)

Al Final será en La Caixa, que me ha llamado mucho la atencion por los pedazos comisiones que cobran por todo, con el cambio de divisas van genial. Si tienes cuenta ahi, es por mucho quien me dio mejor cambio por 16000 dolares ...

*BBVA * 11.649€ (Ingresar hoy, y retiro mañana)

*Popular *11.620€

*La Caixa* 11.939€ (Ingresar hoy, y retiro mañana)

*Caixa Rural Gallega * 11 .256€ (Y esperar 3 dias a que manden a la central a comprobar uno por uno los vbilletes a ver si son verdaderos, mientras tanto, me congelan el dinero en la cuenta)

*Banco Pastor* (Que llame otro dia porque no estaba el interventor y ademas tienen un sistema informatico nuevo y no se entera)


----------



## Algas (15 May 2013)

Te lo cambian sin tener cuenta ni nada en La Caixa???


----------



## Rafacoins (15 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Te lo cambian sin tener cuenta ni nada en La Caixa???



No, para que te cambien en La Caixa, tienes que tener cuenta sino no te cambian


----------



## serhost (15 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Al Final será en La Caixa, que me ha llamado mucho la atencion por los pedazos comisiones que cobran por todo, con el cambio de divisas van genial. Si tienes cuenta ahi, es por mucho quien me dio mejor cambio por 16000 dolares ...
> 
> *BBVA * 11.649€ (Ingresar hoy, y retiro mañana)
> 
> ...



Pues La Caixa con cambio de divisa tiene comisiones horribles, me parece raro que sea la que mejor te vaya, pero vamos, curioso.

¿Has preguntado en el Citibank si lo tienes cerca? Lo digo por aquello de que son "jamerricanos".

¿Has pensado en cambiar directamente a gente que vaya a viajar allí?


----------



## Visa.Cash (15 May 2013)

16 000 U.S. dollars = 12 441.6796 Euros

La Caixa te sabla 502 € de comisión, cazi ná...

Todos los bancos tienen comisiones horrorosas, recordaréis mi hilo con los dólares canadienses. Lo mejor es buscar un particular y que te compre los dólares, pero siendo 16.000 es difícil que alguien quiera comprarlos.


----------



## onacho (22 Nov 2013)

¿Y realizar un movimiento de tanto dinero no te podrá generar problemas con Hacienda?. Ya sé que no es el caso, pero me refiero a sospechas de blanqueo de capitales, etc,... Esta consulta la he realizado en el BBVA para una cantidad similar y me han contestado que lo mejor era hacer varios movimientos (y ya adelanto que no me cobraban comisión extra). Lo cierto es que me han acojonado un poco con este comentario. ¿Alguno tiene experiencia similar a Raficoins de ejercicios fiscales anteriores para saber si ésto que comentan en el BBVA tiene fundamento?



Rafacoins dijo:


> Al Final será en La Caixa, que me ha llamado mucho la atencion por los pedazos comisiones que cobran por todo, con el cambio de divisas van genial. Si tienes cuenta ahi, es por mucho quien me dio mejor cambio por 16000 dolares ...
> 
> *BBVA * 11.649€ (Ingresar hoy, y retiro mañana)
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Nov 2013)

onacho dijo:


> ¿Y realizar un movimiento de tanto dinero no te podrá generar problemas con Hacienda?. Ya sé que no es el caso, pero me refiero a sospechas de blanqueo de capitales, etc,... Esta consulta la he realizado en el BBVA para una cantidad similar y me han contestado que lo mejor era hacer varios movimientos (y ya adelanto que no me cobraban comisión extra). Lo cierto es que me han acojonado un poco con este comentario. ¿Alguno tiene experiencia similar a Raficoins de ejercicios fiscales anteriores para saber si ésto que comentan en el BBVA tiene fundamento?



Todo movimiento a partir de 10.000 euros, cuidado podría ser tomado como blanqueo de capitales sino esta correctamente documentado.
Y si son movimientos inferiores a 2500 mejor...
Respecto al atraco que realiza la caixa, vergonzoso.


----------



## lonchaflautico (1 Mar 2016)

Hola a todos los burbujos!

Tengo dólares USA en Ecuador y quiero enviarlos a España. Aquí el gobierno te cobra un 5% a la salida de capitales y las comisiones de los bancos son altas. Así que pensaba llevarlos cuando viaje en avión (< 10.000).

Cuando llegue a España podría preguntar en bancos y ver sus comisiones. Sin embargo, he escuchado que servicio como transferwise son mucho más baratos. Mis dudas son: 

¿existen cuentas en dólares en España que no cobren comisión? Me parece haber leido que unoe (banco online del BBVA) no tiene comisiones.

¿puedo utilizar transferwise o similares para transferir de españa a españa? Estas empresas siempre hablan de transferencias al extranjero con cambio de divisa, pero no se si se podrá dentro del mismo país.

gracias!


----------



## d3d (1 Mar 2016)

En su día hice una comparativa de varias maneras de enviar dólares de EEUU a España convertidos en euros y Transferwise ganaba: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/596075-enviar-usd-eeuu-a-espana-eur-caso-practico.html 
(si la URL no va, se puede encontrar el post buscando "Enviar USD desde EEUU a España como EUR, caso práctico").

Por lo que tengo entendido, Transferwise no sirve para enviar de España a España.


----------



## lonchaflautico (3 Mar 2016)

Muchas gracias, pero no funciona el link ::´´(


----------



## michinato (3 Mar 2016)

lonchaflautico dijo:


> Hola a todos los burbujos!
> 
> Tengo dólares USA en Ecuador y quiero enviarlos a España. Aquí el gobierno te cobra un 5% a la salida de capitales y las comisiones de los bancos son altas. Así que pensaba llevarlos cuando viaje en avión (< 10.000).
> 
> ...



Mira a ver los limites y tarifas que te aplican en en ExactChange:

Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en España | Exact Change

En cualquier caso 10000$ me parece mucho y para cantidades altas seguro que te piden identificacion.


----------

